# $41K Theft at Hanalei Bay Resort



## thheath (Jul 12, 2009)

Today’s headlines on The Garden Island newspaper (Kauai's Newspaper)


"$41K in jewelry stolen from visitor at resort"

A diamond ring and earrings valued at over $41,000 were stolen from a visitor's room at the Hanalei Bay Resort, according to a private investigator hired in the case.

Brian Fujiuchi, president and chief executive of Fujiuchi Investigations, Inc., said his clients discovered the jewelry missing as they were packing to leave the island.

Taken from the couple's room was a diamond anniversary ring purchased for $30,000 and two, one-carat-each round diamonds set in platinum, purchased for $11,000.

The visiting couple recently purchased fractional ownership in side-by-side Hanalei Bay Resort units, and while they were packing for their return trip the wife noticed her white ring box was missing from the dresser drawer where she had placed it, Fujiuchi said.

Kauai police department officers were notified and later, Fujiuchi was retained for his services.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm sorry, but what dummy leaves $41K jewelry in an unsecured dresser drawer?


----------



## thheath (Jul 12, 2009)

*$41K Theft*



DeniseM said:


> I'm sorry, but what dummy leaves $41K jewelry in an unsecured dresser drawer?



I agree totally.

I don't like to portray Kauai in a negative light but thought that someone else might learn from their foolish mistake.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 12, 2009)

*41 K THeft at Timeshare*

Thought they might be talking about the purchase from the developer rather than a resale  when referring to a theft of $ 41 k  :rofl:


----------



## Former Cruiser (Jul 12, 2009)

Rent Share - Ditto on that:hysterical:


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 12, 2009)

Would be most interesting to find out if the couple has insurance coverage.

Time to call in Matlock.

How can someone that rich be dumber than red dirt?
:hysterical: 

Sterling


----------



## rifleman69 (Jul 12, 2009)

Wanna bet it's a scam?


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 13, 2009)

Gee if I could afford a $41K jewelry collection would I stay at Hanalei Bay???  Probably not, I think I'd like to have my own butler and Hawaiian maiden.  Now that I think about it forget the butler.  :hysterical: 

Very suspicious circumstances.  Something stinks to high heavens.


Sterling


----------



## nazclk (Jul 15, 2009)

*Rich but not smart*

It just doesn't sound right, why would someone leave those kind of rocks just laying around and not in a safe, how long were they in the drawer?? 

but on the other hand you hear about it all the time.  If they just bought a fractional, would they maybe be really good scam artists. Hope the insurance company makes them provide receipts.


----------



## cpamomma (Jul 16, 2009)

I will be at the Hanalei Bay Resort in just over 6 weeks.  I guess I will leave my $41k jewelry at home.:rofl: 

Does anyone know if there are safes in the rooms?


----------



## Idaho (Jul 22, 2009)

There generally aren't safes in the rooms, but most rooms are independently owned so it depends on the units.

There is a hotel safe.


----------



## jlr10 (Jul 23, 2009)

The two bedroom timeshare units have safes in the living room closet.  You have to pay to rent them, but it was a very small fee.


----------



## Kenrabs (Jul 23, 2009)

I stayed in a 1 bedroom there 2 weeks ago and they also have safes. They don't have daily house keeping unless you request it, only a mid week cleaning. We had maintenance in our unit on 3 occasions and no issues, I guess laptops and DSLR cameras aren't worht the effort. Wonder if they left the slider open and a rooster grabbed it for his favorite hen.


----------



## jlr10 (Jul 23, 2009)

thheath said:


> Today’s headlines on The Garden Island newspaper (Kauai's Newspaper)
> 
> 
> Taken from the couple's room was a diamond anniversary ring purchased for $30,000 and two, one-carat-each round diamonds set in platinum, purchased for $11,000.



Seriously?  If I had rocks like that I doubt I would take them off, but if I did they would not be put in a drawer.  For hiking maybe, but chance are more likely if I was going on a hiking, or sporty type, vacation they wouldn't have made the trip.

One thing is fairly sure.  It wasn't HBR housekeeping.  They are so understaffed they wouldn't have time to look for jewlery to steal!


----------

